# Landscaping in your City



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Im impressed with Jakarta and Blumenau. Nice cities!


----------



## SmellyHongKongAir (Jun 29, 2007)

does huge tracts of landscaping helps to cool a city down?
i think it helps to refresh the minds of the urbanites


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Landscaping doesn't do as much as having a whole forest or natural countryside in the city. A few potted plants make a visual difference, but it takes a lot of big trees to offer enough shade to actually cool down the streets.

However, Seoul's new stream has cooled the city down by over 3C according to some reports.


----------

